# 1969 Schwinn Lemon Peeler...100% Original



## HARPO (Apr 20, 2017)

I figured that I would share photos of my sons bike that was given to him 20 years ago by its original owner...my brother-in-law. So yes, its been in the family since new and as you can see was lovingly cared for.
Ironically, my son never really rode it. He had other bikes we bought him and used those. I've become the caretaker of it and it sits with my collection. 
And before anyone asks...NO, it's not for sale. He's had crazy offers on it, but it will remain family owned.

fred


----------



## djhavikk (Apr 20, 2017)

Wow, the bike is in beautiful shape!


----------



## HARPO (Apr 21, 2017)

Thank you. He really took care of it right up to the time it was put away in his parents nice dry basement. Believe it or not, even the original tubes are on it, and the seat doesn't have a mark on it.

I found out that this was the only year for the Yellow Line Slick and possibly the only year for the gold glitter grips to match the gold glitter seat.


----------



## schwinnray (Apr 23, 2017)

early bike whats the month and fix the front wheel the slot is for the bolt in the fork awesome bike


----------



## HARPO (Apr 25, 2017)

schwinnray said:


> early bike whats the month and fix the front wheel the slot is for the bolt in the fork awesome bike




Well, that explains the groove, lol! Should have noticed that when I took it apart to detail it.

Anyway...Serial number is: MD 80236


----------



## krateman (Jun 21, 2017)

My first Krate was a '69. I went through it with a fine-toothed comb. I even took the derailleur completely apart. Your's is a 1970 model, since it was made in Dec. of '69.


----------

